

Linus rants about security guys - macco
https://plus.google.com/u/1/102150693225130002912/posts/1vyfmNCYpi5

======
mooism2
86 comments worth of discussion here ---
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3644907>

(But the earlier HN post linked to Linus's profile instead of to this specific
post.)

